# Will she be ok for one night?



## Texas_Hedgie (Aug 14, 2015)

My Husband and I are going to be away from home for one night, and we need to figure out what to do with Artemis.

Artemis is nearly 6 months old. She is currently in a cage made of two large sterilite bins connected with a bit of PVC and we cut out the center of the lids and replaced it with metal screen (zip-tied into place, then the zip ties are covered with Gorilla Tape), each side has its own water bottle. Her light is on a timer and her cage temperature is controlled with a thermostat. 

Her lids are the type that clamp onto the bin and we created stops on the PVC so it cannot be pulled or pushed out of place, so we are not worried about escape. Each water bottle is 16 oz so we are not worried about her running out of water. Her temperatures are always a steady 77 degrees with the thermostat, and her light is on for 13 hours a day. She is on fleece liners, but all of the stitching is hidden so she can't even get to the thread.

We have checked the weather and are not anticipating any storms that would knock out power the one night we are gone, and we raise the temperature on our AC to 77 when we are gone so more than likely her heating element will not even be needed while we are gone.

We can leave her with extra food, and hide dried worms in her cage to keep her busy foraging. We can clean her wheel right before we leave and give her fresh litter in the pan under the wheel.

I am still nervous leaving her for one night....

Does it seem like she will be ok based on everything I have told you?


----------



## lileggplant (Oct 27, 2015)

Honestly, if it's only one night, she sounds okay to me. Presumably, you're usually not up with her all night anyway, so the only thing she will miss out on is that handling time in the evening. While that's unfortunate, she doesn't seem to be in danger from it. I might keep her heating element on anyway just in case? 
I definitely understand your anxiety, but you sound like you've been very considerate of her needs. By the way, she is adorable


----------



## Texas_Hedgie (Aug 14, 2015)

I will leave her heating element on, I only meant with the ambient temperature being her usual cage temperature her thermostat might not even kick the heating element on. 

I feel like I sound a little crazy, but I am just crazy worried about her since this is the first time we will be leaving her alone like this.

Thanks! She is a little love-bug


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

She'll be fine. I leave my hedgehog for one night all the time without issue.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The only real factor you haven't mentioned that you have some control over is if your delayed on your return trip for some reason, you might want to have a family member or neighbor on standby to petsit for you.


----------

